# Adorini Humidor question - fake or not



## vargoneti (Dec 5, 2013)

first of all hello ,

this would be my first post , i just got recently into cigars after some year of smoking cigarettes. I happened to find a very nice and at a good price on the internet a Adorini Venezia Grande Deluxe. The price is very good , the owner said its new , comes with Adorini humidifier and hygrometer , he said that the Humidor comes only with a CD with instructions and not with a book. My question is could it be fake ? He told me that he bought in bulk alot of humidors and he got them at a good price(he said this one has a small knick on a edge , barely visible ) and thats why he is selling them so cheap.

That is the link to the post of the seller , i can't save the pictures from that website and upload them here , sorry

Any info would be appreciated , i am meeting the seller on sunday ( btw i have no friends that could help me out , only the internet ).

Thanks !


----------



## vargoneti (Dec 5, 2013)

i can add only 1 picture


----------



## vargoneti (Dec 5, 2013)

well i bought it and its great , very nice and solid construction , airtight , good attention to details , overall very happy


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

Gald it worked out. Now, fill it up! It's lonely!8)


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

vargoneti said:


> first of all hello ,
> 
> this would be my first post , i just got recently into cigars after some year of smoking cigarettes. I happened to find a very nice and at a good price on the internet a Adorini Venezia Grande Deluxe. The price is very good , the owner said its new , comes with Adorini humidifier and hygrometer , he said that the Humidor comes only with a CD with instructions and not with a book. My question is could it be fake ? He told me that he bought in bulk alot of humidors and he got them at a good price(he said this one has a small knick on a edge , barely visible ) and thats why he is selling them so cheap.
> 
> ...


vargoneti. How nice to have a member here from Romania. Welcome aboard! :smile: TCB


----------



## vargoneti (Dec 5, 2013)

thanks ! I am happy I found a forum with such big amount of info


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Congratulations on your great humidor Vladimir!

Also, welcome to Puff :thumb:


----------



## dncorneliu (Jun 7, 2014)

TCBSmokes said:


> vargoneti. How nice to have a member here from Romania. Welcome aboard! :smile: TCB


Hy vargoneti. I am also from Romania. Nice to meet you !


----------



## Skeat5353 (Mar 15, 2014)

The brass hinges look high quality. So worry not. Just season it properly and fill it.


----------

